# Canon 7D Mark II Firmware update. 1.1.1



## ronaldbyram (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey gang got a email from Canon... Firmware upgrade available..
Q: Please tell me about the changes made in Firmware Version 1.1.1?
A: The following fixes have been included:

1. Enhances reliability of communications when transferring images using Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E7 (A/B/C/D/E).
2. Corrects the phenomenon of Err70 which occurs with certain combinations of settings.
3. Corrects the phenomenon in which in very rare cases the shutter can no longer be released.
4. Enhances reliability of operations for specific custom function settings.


----------



## meywd (Apr 28, 2017)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=32486.0



> Canon has released new firmware for the EOS 7D Mark II.
> 
> Firmware Version 1.1.1 incorporates the following improvement and fix:
> 
> ...


----------

